# What was I thinking??



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

So I had to go get some printer ink for something that I have to mail out first thing in the morning. I head to the Ayala Mall (Harbor Point) and broke 2 of my rules;

1. Don't go to the mall in the afternoon on Saturday or Sunday
2. Avoid that area of the Freeport altogether on Saturday or Sunday

All 3 parking lots were full. Lots of double parking. I was able to find a parking spot. I get inside and it's packed! Not packed with people walking everywhere shoulder to shoulder like you see in Manila, but packed with the people of Olongapo city trying to escape the heat. They were everywhere sitting in the walkways, sleeping in the walkways, etc. It was like being in a refugee center. I had forgotten that today has a scheduled 11 hour brown out (7am-6pm) in Olongapo. So the whole town is mobbing the SM and Ayala malls. 

Needless to say I got lucky and was in and out in under 20 minutes. Lesson learned; pay attention to the brownout schedule and obey my rules.

Next 11 hour brownout is scheduled on the 27th. Same times. I will not be going into Gapo or near the malls on that day for sure.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel the heat in lower laguna...dang it's hot, I don't even want to drive anywhere because of what basically happened to you, same issue's down here, whole lot of people just eye shopping, doing laundry today and the backyard feels like it's going to burst into flames. 

I charged up my fans and lights but so far we've been very fortunate with power this year, I do have a generator but what a hassle getting that thing ready but if they have rolling black outs in our area, I will definitely get out my "Good and Strong"950 watt generator made in China but it's reliable and strong like it claims... ran me 3,600 peso's, so far it's lasted me almost 5 years.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

It sounds like you have got your money's worth out of that generator.

Actually I am at home now and finally cooled off. It is mad hot today  

Now it's time for some home brewed Amber Bock Ale and Dry Stout that have been cold conditioning since last nite. In a little bit, after it cools off some, I will be brewing another 5 gallon batch of Dry Stout for next month.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

mcalleyboy said:


> I feel the heat in lower laguna...dang it's hot, I don't even want to drive anywhere because of what basically happened to you, same issue's down here, whole lot of people just eye shopping, doing laundry today and the backyard feels like it's going to burst into flames.
> 
> I charged up my fans and lights but so far we've been very fortunate with power this year, I do have a generator but what a hassle getting that thing ready but if they have rolling black outs in our area, I will definitely get out my "Good and Strong"950 watt generator made in China but it's reliable and strong like it claims... ran me 3,600 peso's, so far it's lasted me almost 5 years.


Man that's Cheap! How'd you manage that And are those still available around there? If even near that price, think I'll buy one when over next year and one for mom & dad as well. I've been watching y'all's weather on line and even Tagaytay City listed a heat index up around 120?? with temps in upper 90's. Only relief seems Baguio where I saw highs 70's and low's 60's, which sounds almost like Seattle....That might have be one of my 3 month rentals when I sample living locations my first yr there. Y'all have a good one...."Stay Chill"


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Generators and rechargables*



Nickleback99 said:


> Man that's Cheap! How'd you manage that And are those still available around there? If even near that price, think I'll buy one when over next year and one for mom & dad as well. I've been watching y'all's weather on line and even Tagaytay City listed a heat index up around 120?? with temps in upper 90's. Only relief seems Baguio where I saw highs 70's and low's 60's, which sounds almost like Seattle....That might have be one of my 3 month rentals when I sample living locations my first yr there. Y'all have a good one...."Stay Chill"


The generators are sold in the hardware stores, I bought mine a hard ware chain store called DIY but I've seen the same brand and other cheap brands like it in most of the hardware stores. I like the smaller generators they don't use as much gas, so great for very long outages but they do sell larger Amp/wattage sized power units and price is very reasonable. 

20 years ago I was shipping 110 V generators from my last duty station Guam, what a hassle, no need anymore there's plenty but then again with rolling black outs there could be a shortage, reason why I bought mine right away and put it in storage, I've used it several times and the 950 watt generator powers a fan, computer, TV, they now also sell many of the power saving items such as LED light bulbs, TV's and Induction cookers.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

They were not only in malls, they were also in the pools. At least they were able to find relief from the sizzling heat.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

esv1226 said:


> They were not only in malls, they were also in the pools. At least they were able to find relief from the sizzling heat.


Yes I also learned today that the Camayan Beach Resort had 1100 customers that day too!


----------



## Barrymay (Nov 19, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Yes I also learned today that the Camayan Beach Resort had 1100 customers that day too!


We were there during Holy Week and it was full then. So we went down the road to Adventure Beach. Very good water for swimming.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Barrymay said:


> We were there during Holy Week and it was full then. So we went down the road to Adventure Beach. Very good water for swimming.


I didn't know they let the general public into Adventure Beach. It is usually only for corporate parties, etc. I was able to see it when I did the dolphin swim at Ocean Adventure. They had us use the showers over there. The beach and water looked very nice. It is good to know that they will open it if Camayan gets too full.


----------

